

The Trials of J. Robert Oppenheimer - MikeCapone
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/oppenheimer/

======
MikeCapone
If you want more, there's also the fairly recent biography "American
Prometheus" (which won a Pulitzer).

